# Best one this year.



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

4 3/4 pounds, on a texas rigged Senko.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Wow! That is a great bass! I'm thinking this is yet another case where the scale is wrong, only in the other direction


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

nice fish!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

nice job, also nice pic, always nice to see a picture do a fish justice.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Now that's a real nice lookin' bass! Congratulations... And I'll second the nice pic comment.


----------



## surfspc (Jun 25, 2011)

Great looking bass. Is that your company making those lures?


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Real nice looking fish..


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

holy COW! nice fish dude!


----------

